
Pay remote workers more than their counterparts - mslate
https://maxmautner.com/2020/04/01/remote-work.html
======
rdtwo
People are paid more because demand for workers is greater than supply and
there is a somewhat functioning market not because of what’s fair or nice the
argument is just silly.

